# Canon Celebrates Significant Milestone With Production of 120 Million Interchangeable EF Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 8, 2016)

```
<strong>TOKYO, September 8, 2016</strong>—Canon Inc. today announced the achievement of a new lens-manufacturing milestone with the production on August 26, 2016, of the Company’s 120-millionth EF-series interchangeable lens for EOS cameras—an EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM telephoto zoom lens.</p>
<p>Production of interchangeable EF lenses for Canon EOS-series AF (Autofocus) single-lens reflex film cameras began in 1987 at the Company’s Utsunomiya Plant. Over the years, EF lenses have gained support from a wide range of users and production has since expanded to a total of four manufacturing bases, including Canon Inc., Taiwan; Canon Opto (Malaysia) Sdn. Bhd.; and Oita Canon Inc. in southern Japan.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>EF lens production passed the 10-million-unit mark in 1995 and crossed the 50-million-unit threshold in 2009. In April 2014, the Company celebrated its first-in-the-world achievement of having manufactured 100 million EF lenses, and now, setting a new world record for the most interchangeable lenses produced, Canon manufactured its 120-millionth EF lens in August 2016. What’s more, Canon’s interchangeable-lens digital cameras (digital SLR and compact-system cameras), which utilize EF lenses, have maintained the No. 1 share of the global market for 13 consecutive years since 2003.<sup>1</sup></p>
<p>Canon’s proprietary EF lenses, launched in March 1987 along with the EOS SLR camera system, have continued to evolve since their introduction, leading the industry through the incorporation of a wide range of innovative technologies, including such world’s firsts as the Ultrasonic Motor (USM), Image Stabilizer (IS) technology, a multilayered diffractive optical (DO) element, and Subwavelength Structure Coating (SWC) anti-reflection technology. The Company’s extensive EF lens-series lineup currently comprises a total of 97 models,<sup>2</sup> including EF Cinema Lenses for digital cinematography.<sup>3</sup></p>
<p>Canon will continue refining its imaging technologies centered on its EF lens lineup, striving to cater to the varying needs of photographers—from first-time users to advanced amateurs and professionals—while contributing to expanding the photographic and video imaging culture.</p>
<div class="col-row">
<div class="col-md-12 col-sm-12 col-xs-12">
<ol class="padl20">
<li class="notice">As of March 29, 2016, based on a Canon survey.</li>
<li class="notice">Including two EF lens extenders and three models available outside of Japan. As of September 7, 2016.</li>
<li class="notice">For more information visit “The Eyes of EOS” Canon EF lens portal site at www.canon.com/the-eyes-of-eos/</li>
</ol>
</div>
</div>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Woody (Sep 8, 2016)

Looking at historical milestones:

Canon - 30 million in Jan 2006, 40 million in Apr 2008, 50 million in Jan 2010, 60 million in Jan 2011, 70 million in Oct 2011, 80 million in Aug 2012, 90 million in May 2013, 100 million in Apr 2014, 110 million in Jul 2015, 120 million in Sep 2016

The last two 10 million lens milestones took Canon ~ 1 yr 2 mths. Slower than before, but looks like they have reached a steady state.

In comparison:

Nikon - 30 million in Nov 2001, 40 million in July 2007, 50 million in Sep 2009, 60 million in Apr 2011, 70 million in May 2012, 80 million in Jun 2013, 90 million in Nov 2014.

Nikon did not reach their expected 100 million lens milestone in Apr-May period this year, so lens sales must have dropped quite drastically for them.


----------



## George D. (Sep 8, 2016)

This is a manufacturing milestone not necessarily a sales milestone. 

We also don't know how each lens sells. If say the 50/1.4 makes up 50% of sales, Canon relies on one lens. If Nikon sales are more equally distributed then they're better off despite lesser production.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 8, 2016)

I'd expect EF-S 18-55 kit lens in all variations makes up 50% of those lenses. ;D


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 8, 2016)

George D. said:


> This is a manufacturing milestone not necessarily a sales milestone.





George D. said:


> We also don't know how each lens sells. If say the 50/1.4 makes up 50% of sales, Canon relies on one lens. If Nikon sales are more equally distributed then they're better off despite lesser production.



I doubt sales amount by lens model will be released, by I'm sure both companies always sold a lot more cheap kit lenses than expensive high end lenses.


----------



## nightscape123 (Sep 8, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> I'd expect EF-S 18-55 kit lens in all variations makes up 50% of those lenses. ;D



I think 50% is probably pretty conservative. I'd be willing to go as high as 75%.

It'd be really interesting to see a breakdown of sales by lens, but I can't imagine it would ever happen.


----------



## George D. (Sep 8, 2016)

Antono Refa said:


> George D. said:
> 
> 
> > This is a manufacturing milestone not necessarily a sales milestone.
> ...



They won't be released. It's just a publicity thing. "Our next EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM telephoto zoom is the 120 millionth EF lens", it could well be a cheap kit lens but doesn't sound as big. 

How about a better publicity: The buyer of our 120 millionth EF lens, an EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM telephoto zoom, gets it for free. ;D


----------



## IglooEater (Sep 9, 2016)

So it took just over a year to produce 10 million lenses. :O
http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-celebrates-significant-milestone-with-production-of-110-million-interchangeable-ef-lenses/

As to the sales/production ratio, it would be safe to say that they're probably selling them at a (roughly) similar rate to the rate at which they are producing them. I doubt they're stockpiling them or throwing them out. I dare say one or two go out unsold as replacements for defective units.

About the sales amounts/model, I doubt it's much different than Nikon's. Unless Nikon users have very different buying habits, which I would find suprising. Btw, in what way would Nikon be better off if their sales were more evenly distributed across various models? If 50% of non-kit low end lenses are say the 50mm 1.4, that would make a guaranteed profit a simple task. Make a 50mm 1.4 IS ring-type USM, sell it at a similar price to the old one, and watch the gold pour in. Ahsanford, I expect an amen from you. XD


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 9, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> ... the Company’s 120-millionth EF-series interchangeable lens for EOS cameras ...


Horay! - stop - 



And now let's move on.


----------

